# Resort Marina Oolderhuuske



## bensihari (6. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wir überlegen im Juni oder Anfang Oktober eine Woche in dem Resort Marina Oolderhuuske zu verbringen.
Wir würden ein 17 Fuß Boot mit 70 PS, E-Motoren, Echolot etc. mitbringen. Vertikalangeln und Schleppen ist also kein Problem. Zielfische wären Hecht, Zander und Barsche.

Das Revier ist uns leider völlig unbekannt, gibt es hier jemanden, der vielleicht ein paar Tips hat? #h
Fischarten, Fangtiefen, Köder etc wären interessant. Gibt es Schilfgürtel an den Ufern der Seen, die man mit Jerks befischen kann oder stehen die Hecht eher im Mittelwasser?
Meine grundsätzliche Vermutung wäre, dass Hecht eher in den Seen zu finden sind und Zander wahrscheinlich eher direkt in der Maas.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab! :m
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## wilhelm (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Schau mal hier kann dir vielleicht helfen :
klickmich


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## forza.5 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Hi
Vergiß es. Die ganze Region dort ist überfischt. Das kannst du mit der Elbe nicht vergleichen. Das war einmal ein Top Gewässer.


----------



## bensihari (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

@Wilhelm: Super, danke für den Tip!!!! :m

@Forza.5: Das wär ja sehr schade... Ich dachte, da wird fast alles zurück gesetzt... Also zumindest alles, was nen Entenschnabel hat! Geht da denn gar nichts mehr?

VG Jens


----------



## krauthi7 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*



forza.5 schrieb:


> Hi
> Vergiß es. Die ganze Region dort ist überfischt. Das kannst du mit der Elbe nicht vergleichen. Das war einmal ein Top Gewässer.





dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ,ein fast totes Gewässer  |uhoh:


----------



## fischhändler (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

hai,
hab dir meine nummer geschickt.
da bekommst du ein paar infos#w


----------



## forza.5 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Was wir da schon gesehen haben ist sehr enttäuschend.
Leider kennt nicht jeder unserer Landsmänner das zurücksetzen.
Die Fahrt von Hamburg dorthin lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## bensihari (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Oh man, das klingt ja berauschend! Schade, dass sieht da echt genial aus...
@Ralph: Danke, ich klingel die Tage mal durch, diese Woche lag ich nur leider flach...

VG Jens


----------



## Checco (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Ich finde die Gewässer nicht schlecht, vor allem mit Boot geht da einiges.
Ich war bis vor 2 Jahren regelmäßig vom Ufer aus unterwegst und zwischendurch mal mit dem Boot, ich will da mal nicht meckern.


----------



## bensihari (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Na das klingt doch endlich mal ein wenig ermutigend!


----------



## forza.5 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

@Bis vor 2Jahren ;-)

Dann genieße die Woche. 
Petri Heil


----------



## zanderzone (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Ach.. Auch da wirst du deine zander und Hechte fangen! hab schon in tot gesagten Seen Sternstunden gehabt! Lass dich nicht entmutigen! Zander würde ich im Oktober auf jeden Fall auch im Fluss suchen..
Würde vllt. die ganze Angelei auf die Maas auslgegen! Die Jungs von der NKS fangen auch in der Maas.. Warum solltest du dort nichts fangen.. 
Die anderen haben zwar recht, dass in den Grenznahengebieten alles angeschlagen wird, aber das sind nicht die Holländer, sondern Russen, Polen und wir Deutschen.
Schon 1000 mal gesehen und die Holländer finden das so langsam auch nciht mehr witzig.. Also denkt dran.. Ihr seid Gast in einem anderen Land.. ;-)

gruß
zanderzone


----------



## bensihari (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Danke zanderzone, Du machst mir Mut! :m


----------



## shockwave (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Habe auch vor rund um roermond zu fischen 
Mir wurde die swalm und die maasplassen in swalmen empfohlen


----------



## fischhändler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*

Klingel doch gerne mal durch evtl können wir mal nen tag in nl zusammen fischen

ps wir sind vom 29-5 bis pfingstmontag auf fehmarn
evtl treffen


----------

